# DIY TV Stand - Horizon N702+ Inspired



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

If all goes according to plan, I would like to build the attached TV stand by Super Bowl Sunday. 

It is a 70" TV stand (to support a 55" TV I don't own yet) based upon the Horizon N702+ design. I've attached two pics, with and without my speakers/future 55" TV as well as the Sketchup drawing (in .zip archive). The Sketchup is drawn to scale and the Measuring Tape tool can be used to extract cuts for anyone interested in a similar design. The version I'm planning is 2" deeper than the standard N702+ design.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! that's cool! I like DIY but don't have steady hands in wood working...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice! Be sure to post some build picks.:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice design. I'm a woodworker by hobby (taking on a kitchen cabinet project next year), so count me also as someone who'd like some progress pics!

Good luck!


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, so my wife won this battle. 

We found a TV stand at a local furniture store with the same basic design for $300. It looks like it will fit all my equipment. The primary trade-off is I will need to cut out a portion of the back panel to make room for all the cabling to my A/V receiver because it is a few inches shallower than what I was planning. I've attached a pic of the stand.

The TV has arrived and she simply didn't want to wait the multiple weekends it would take to build. And $300 is about what I was estimating this project would cost me, so I'm fine with it as well.

Good luck to anyone that uses the Sketchup I posted for their own stand.

Steve


----------

